# Drum carder



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I feel so extremely blessed. My sons FIL gifted me a Duncan drum carder! (His sister passed away recently and she wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate it.) I'm so excited! :sing: Now I have to figure out how to use it. The two drums don't quite meet and I think that I will have to get a new drive band. That may be all that it needs. :sing::sing:
I'm trying to attach pictures but it's not working...I'll keep trying.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

the drums should NOT meet! You should be able to slip a piece of paper between them!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

from Strauch's Operating Manual 

*This drum carder is constructed in such a way that, when in proper adjustment, the teeth on one drum come just short of touching the teeth on the other drum.*
*Please remember: Card the fiber NOT the carder. 

*and from Duncan: *
*
*Adjusting Drum Spacing*

Normally the drum spacing should not require adjusting unless the fiber will not card properly with the original spacing. The drum spacing as originally set will card most fibers correctly. Mohair and Angora, which do not have significant crimp like wool, will benefit from the use of the Fine Fiber Brush.
To adjust the drum spacing, the nuts on the hold down bolts of the long front bearing blocks must be loosened so the blocks can slide. The nuts on the diagonal drum spacing arms can then be alternately loosened and tightened to increase or decrease the spacing between the drums. _Correct spacing is about the thickness of a credit card. The teeth should not touch or scrape against the feed pan or themselves._ When the desired spacing is achieved, all nuts must be tightened before resuming carding.

what an exciting and appreciated gift! :bouncy: :nanner: :clap:


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

When I turn the handle the big drum turns but the small one doesn't. Is that normal? 
The drive band seems loose as well. Is it supposed to be loose?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Nope, the drive band should be snug and both drums should turn. At least, if it's like the old drum carder here.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I concur with the representative from the great state of Hawaii- both drums should turn as you turn the crank - *but the drive band* is what drives the turning - not one drum scraping against the other. 

My drive band is in a figure eight.


----------

